# Reloading Costs For Desert Eagle Mark XIX .44 mag and .50 AE



## RobD

Hello, I am new here and just ordered a desert eagle mark xix .44 mag and the barrle and magazine for the .50 ae. Just browsing ammo, it is a little pricey for both. I look forward to doing some shooting and I know my son and some others will use it also. I did some reading and found poor cleaning/maintenance can cause this gun to jam as well as using super cheap ammo. With that said, I wouldnt mind learning how to reload. It is something I thought about over the years, but just never did it. My questions are, How much will it cost to get the equipment needed to reload? Approx. what is the cost to reload the .44 mag and .50 AE bullets? If I can save a few buck, great. From what I understand, reloading gives the shooter better overall quality ammo to, so even if it is a break even type of deal, it would be a good hobby for me. I would appreciate any help you guys can give here. Info like costs, vendors to use, what powder to use, etc. If I could, I would find someone local to show me the ropes, but I dont know of anyone who does reloading.

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## Tazman

im not sure where to start here.I had always wanted a DE 44 but never could spend the money.Well one x mas my wife suprised me with one.Now i will tell you my experience with it.For starters these are not for everyone.Fun factor,u cant beat it.It is the most fun shooting one can have with there clothes on.But,and there are a few,buts, that i have found.

1st-When it comes to shooting,beings its a gas operated action,you have to keep your wrists locked and do not let them roll.Any rolling deadens the recoil enough they will not feed.

2nd-They are very picky when it comes to dirt and carbon.You have to clean these things like a operating room,if not they will jam.

3rd-Its big,bulky and heavy.Alot that shoot mine say its to big.If you have small hands,or weak or bad wrist,not the gun for ya.

4th-I reload for it but have not found a load it really likes yet.Im not even close to a accurate load,im still looking for a load that will feed consistently.I have found one factory load that will run a full mag with no problems and that Federals 240grain HP.I have had the gun 3 years and it was just 3 weeks ago i picked up a box and almost fell over when it didnt jam.Mind you i havent spent a whole heap of time and money into finding a good reload yet.I have played with a couple loads with 240 grain sierra JHP with Unique powder.None that have impressed me.The problem i have is the second to last shell will jam when feeding.I have sent it to gunsmiths and they cant find anything wrong.I bought new magazine,still does it.The only time it did not jam was when i spent a hour cleaning it and ran them Federals in it.It worked perfect. I just shot it again yesterday with reloads and it did not feed again.Everyone tells me its not hot enough load so i will play with it some more.As far as cost,well its not cheap to play with.Reloading is a must,just have to find the right diet for it.At least now i know its a load issue and not the gun.I have to play with bullet type and powder,some combination i know will work,just takes time and money.

Now with all that said,would i buy another,probably not.Will i sell the one i have,no.Does it piss me off,yes.But it is the absolute best thing to shoot.Its not a brutal gun to shoot,it wont tear your arms off but you will learn its a handfull.But its a real fun handfull

As for what its gonna cost to get into reloading.It all depends.To many different brands to get into.Midway USA has alot of stuff.Everything you will need to get started.It wont be cheap but its worth it in my book.Bullets are the expensive part as far as reloading after the initial set up cost.A pound of powder goes a long ways.Its pretty easy once you get a load that works for ya,just finding that can make ya lose some hair.

Good luck with them and have fun,ill help ya any way i can.When i find a good reload ill send ya a PM .


----------



## Kbaugh

As I've never reloaded ammunition myself, I can't comment on the best approach to suite your desert eagle and wrist shooting style. I can say that I shoot my .44 eagle with zero malfunctions since I've owned it. I always shoot 240 grain loads from a quality manufacturer, my favorite being Hornady with any handgun. I've done well hand loads as well. But I only buy hand loads from a close personal friend of mine that is a fairly well renowned gunsmith in my area, and have never had a malfunction. He does in fact know that they are being used in a desert eagle though. Light loads and low grain slugs just aren't designed for an eagle. The desired grip to get the best reliability out of a desert eagle is to shoot with two hands of coarse. Your trigger hand should be the normal shooting position, but should be pushing forward and almost trying to push the muzzle down. Your other hand should not be under the grip as one would do on a high powered revolver. It should be wrapped around the opposite side of the grip and this partly covering your trigger hand and should be pulling back on the gun, counteracting the forward force of your trigger hand. In essence, your trigger hand should be pushing forward and wanting to muzzle down the firearm, and the secondary hand should be directly on the opposite side of the grip and should be pulling back and wanting to muzzle up the firearm. The counteracted forces along with a good stiff wrist approach will make shooing the wonderful desert eagle and absolute blast. I hope my explanation made sense. It's not complex, and excessive force isn't necessary. Rather just being firm is the way to go.


----------

